# Eure IF's



## sansibar (11. August 2008)

Egal ob Stahl oder Ti, geschaltet oder nicht, jung oder alt, hier gehören eure Indy Fab's hin. Da ich zur Zeit kein Foto bei Hand hab, ist es an euch anzufangen. Es werden ja in letzter Zeit immer mehr


----------



## Yeti123 (13. August 2008)

Meins kommt erst in einen Monat. Doch dann gibt es Fotos. Lasse mir grade den Edelstahlrahmen 953 machen. Wird ein richtig schönes und leichtes IF. Hab gedult


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sansibar (14. August 2008)

War zwar schon mal im Forum, aber egal


----------



## panzer-oddo (20. August 2008)

Hallo,

meins ist auch schon in einem anderen Thread:




gruß ali


----------



## Yeti123 (2. September 2008)

Damit hier nichts Einschläft
Noch 2 Wochen dann ist mein Rahmen endlich da.
Hab schon mal eine kleine Teile Liste für Euch

Rahmen: Indepedent Fabrication aus 953 Edelstahl 
Gabel: Fox F90X
Laufräder: Tune Mig 45 und Mag 150 getunt mit Ceramiclagern ( teurer und edler geht nicht )
Schnellspanner: Tune
Schaltwerk: Sram X0
Shifter: Sram X0
Innenlager: Tune Ceramic ( teurer und edler geht nicht )
Kurbel: Tune
Pedal: Egg Beater 2TI
Sattelstütze: Thomson
Sattel: Specialized Toupe
Vorbau: F99 mit Titanschrauben
Lenker: Race Face 
Bar Ends: Tune
Bremshebel: Avid Ultimate ( V-Break )
Bremse: Avid Ultimate ( V-Break )
Steuersatz: Chris King
Umwerfer: XTR
Griffe: WCS

Hoffe die Teileliste für mein neues IF gefällt Euch.


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. September 2008)

hihi bei tune die altersversorge liegen lassen, aber dann "nur" die 2ti und beim lenker waere auch mehr gegangen  ach ja... welche thomson?
ne scherz bei seite... die liste ist schonmal viel versprechend wir warten auf bilder
ach ja... schau mal da nach: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brake 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Break

*hihi freu,.. der hobby legastheniker durfte auch mal wen korrigieren* *freu*

SO nun aber ab ans rad! zusammenschrauben, knipsen und her damit!


----------



## Catsoft (2. September 2008)

Und bitte den Rahmen wiegen! Gewicht ist bei IF zwar unwichtig, aber mich tät das 953er Rohr mal interessieren.


----------



## Yeti123 (2. September 2008)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> hihi bei tune die altersversorge liegen lassen, aber dann "nur" die 2ti und beim lenker waere auch mehr gegangen  ach ja... welche thomson?
> ne scherz bei seite... die liste ist schonmal viel versprechend wir warten
> 
> Pedal muss aus Optischen Gründen dran
> ...


----------



## Blumenhummer (2. September 2008)

@Yeti123: Das klingt sehr interessant! Auf Deine Berichte und Fotos bin ich schon sehr gespannt. Gibt es eigentlich schon irgendwo Bilder von einem 953er Deluxe? Ich habe bislang nur Abbildungen von Rennradrahmen aus diesem Material gesehen.

@nopain-nogain: Mein armes Serotta TiMax muss sogar mit einem egg beater ti Vorlieb nehmen. Es sollte aus optischen Gründen unbedingt die rote Feder sein. Kupfer oder gold hätte nicht gepasst. Zumindest darf es sich über die Masterpiece-Variante der Thomson-Stütze freuen. Mein geplantes Moots Cinco wird es noch übler erwischen. Da wäre eine blaue Feder fein und das hieße egg beater sl...


----------



## panzer-oddo (2. September 2008)

uiuiui,

muss ich jetzt meinen Billighobel wieder rausnehmen? 

gruß ali


----------



## Jesus Freak (2. September 2008)

panzer-oddo schrieb:


> uiuiui,
> 
> muss ich jetzt meinen Billighobel wieder rausnehmen?
> 
> gruß ali



Ach was  
Die Originalität und Induvidialität eines schönen, gelungenen Rades hängen bei weitem nicht vom Kaufpreis der Teile ab. Es gibt auch sündteure Räder, die langweilig und einheitlich daher kommen. Wer sieht schon die Ceramiclager in einer tune Nabe von aussen? Davon abgesehen, dass es objektiv gesehen nichts bringt, da schon eine schlecht geschmierte Kette bei weitem mehr Reibungsenergie verschlingt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (2. September 2008)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Ach was



Yep, soweit kommt's noch.

Außerdem hat nopain-nogain ja ansatzweise zu verstehen gegeben, dass sein Posting nicht übertrieben ernst zu nehmen sein soll...


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. September 2008)

@alle:
es war ja net 100%ernst gemeint es ging mir nur drum, wie sosnt geld reigebuttert wurde und dann NUR die 2ti rein... naja ich fahr xtr und bin nu besser still


----------



## Yeti123 (2. September 2008)

Ach was  
Die Originalität und Induvidialität eines schönen, gelungenen Rades hängen bei weitem nicht vom Kaufpreis der Teile ab. Es gibt auch sündteure Räder, die langweilig und einheitlich daher kommen. Wer sieht schon die Ceramiclager in einer tune Nabe von aussen? Davon abgesehen, dass es objektiv gesehen nichts bringt, da schon eine schlecht geschmierte Kette bei weitem mehr Reibungsenergie verschlingt.[/QUOTE]

Recht hast Du. Alle If sind selten und schön. Finde Sie alle schön bis jetzt. Und nur weil ich ein bisschen Ceramic rein mache hat das nicht zu heißen das es Welten besser ist als andere. 
Ich möchte halt nur für mich was ganz besonderes zu meinen anderen Rädern
Farblich wird das Rad Platinium mit orangener Schrift und weißen hintergrund unter der Schrift. Gabel wird weiß mit schwarzer Brücke. Der Rest der Teile wird schwarz und eloxiert orange.
Trotzdem will ich mehr IF sehen.
Gruß


----------



## Yeti123 (2. September 2008)

Vom Optischen her soll der 953 Rahmen genauso aussehen wie das normale Deluxe Steel. Nur halt mit dem 953 Rohren. Bin gespannt.


----------



## Blumenhummer (2. September 2008)

@Yeti123: Da bin ich auch schon sehr gespannt!


----------



## panzer-oddo (2. September 2008)

NA dann ...

ich hab nämlich bloß:
normale Durin MD100R
normale Thomson Elite
normales X0-Schaltwerk+Shifter
......XTR Umwerfer
...F99-Vorbau+Syntace Duraflite 7075
Selle Italia SLR irgendwas
Marta SL 203+180
Laufräder Hinten DT 340+DT4.1 VR DT440+Mavic? mit
normalen Continental Race King 2.2 Supersonic (erst nach der JBT montiert)
exclusice XT-Kurbel
und einen Ritchey Steuersatz.

das mag Euch vielleicht frevelhaft zusammengewürfelt vorkommen, aber ich hab den Rahmen und einige Teile erst 4 tage vor dem Transalp-Start bekommen. Es hat dann eben "pressiert" und ich konnte nicht mehr viel auswählen oder experimentieren.
Immerhin hab ich eins und es fuhr mit mir von Füssen bis Riva!
Natürlich kommt da ein schwarzer King noch rein und vielleicht mal andere Laufräder und ganz sicher ein anderer Sattel drauf, kann mir von euch vielleicht jemand sagen wo man noch Storikas käuflich erwerben kann?
damit ihr wisst auf was ihr wartet, hier noch ein Bild:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gruß ali


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yeti123 (2. September 2008)

Klasse Bike. Aber warum hast Du hinten eine Caramic Felge drauf?
Gruß


----------



## panzer-oddo (2. September 2008)

Yeti123 schrieb:


> Klasse Bike. Aber warum hast Du hinten eine Caramic Felge drauf?
> Gruß


Hallo,
das ist sozusagen mein Universal-Laufradsatz, den ich mal so gekauft hab damit ich ihn auch in anderen Rädern mit Felgenbremse hinten einsetzen kann. Die Ceramic-Schicht bringt mir bis jetzt nichts, da die Felge jährlich zwischen den Speichenlöchern im Tiefbett reißt.
Für das IF hab ich eigentlich noch keine Laufräder, gefallen würden mir die American Classic 350 Disc, bin skeptisch ob die mich (95kg) lange aushalten, was meint ihr?

gruß ali


----------



## Yeti123 (12. September 2008)

Hier mal ein Link vom ersten SSM ( 953er )  http://www.ifrider.com/650b-ssm/

Und ich muss den Rahmen Lackieren lassen
Meiner dauert noch ein bisschen. Teile sind schon da


----------



## Blumenhummer (12. September 2008)

Fein, fein.

Ich muss gestehen, dass mir bei Independent Fabrication die gebürstete Oberfläche der 953er Rahmen wesentlich besser gefällt, als die shot peened Oberfläche der Titan-Rahmen. Auf der Eurobike standen ja beide Varianten direkt nebeneinander.

Schade ist nur, dass letztendlich jeder Stahl rostet - irgendwann...


----------



## Catsoft (13. September 2008)

Ein Traum. Ich muss wohl mal mit DK telefonieren 

@ panzer_oddo: BJT? Dann hab ich in Livigno dein Rad aus kürzester Nähe bewundern dürfen. Feines Teil!

Robert


----------



## panzer-oddo (14. September 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Ein Traum. Ich muss wohl mal mit DK telefonieren
> 
> @ panzer_oddo: BJT? Dann hab ich in Livigno dein Rad aus kürzester Nähe bewundern dürfen. Feines Teil!
> 
> Robert



Hallo, 

ja genau, in Livigno war ich ziemlich platt, wie immer eigentlich bei der ganzen Tour Die Etappen Scuol-Livigno  und Livigno-Naturns waren trotzdem landschaftlich erste Sahne.
Hier mal ein Bild vom IF im "Einsatz"




Bist du auch mitgefahren oder was hast du da gemacht?
gruß ali


----------



## Catsoft (14. September 2008)

Jo, wir waren als Mixed Team unterwegs. Da standen 2 Rockys direkt hinter dir im Startblock...


----------



## Blumenhummer (14. September 2008)

Schöne Gegend. Schöne Strecke. Schönes Radel. Zum Fahrer sage ich jetzt lieber nichts...


----------



## panzer-oddo (15. September 2008)

@catsoft
dann war bei euch nach Ortsausgang Livigno auch erstmal Fußmarsch angesagt...
@Blumenthal
jaja ich weiß, zu groß, viel zu schwer und noch nicht mal die Beine rasiert..
@all
Jetzt wirds aber langsam Zeit für weitere IFs
gruß ali


----------



## Blumenhummer (15. September 2008)

panzer-oddo schrieb:


> zu groß, viel zu schwer und noch nicht mal die Beine rasiert.



So etwas würde ich natürlich nie behaupten. Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nämlich besser nicht mit Steinen werfen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (15. September 2008)

... der film zum thread 






bild(er) by gerolf

'mo bildas 

der thread zum film -> eingangamradreicht

ciao
flo


----------



## tifreak (19. September 2008)

So , jetzt darf ich mal !!!

Mein "Baby" 




Jetziges Setup sieht ein wenig anders aus: 44KB auf der WhiteB. Kurbel-natürlich in Grün - und ein 17er Ritzel auf der Rohloff, neuer SLR in schwarz und gekürzte Leitungen.

War lange Zeit in meinem Kopf und hats im Jahr 2006 endlich auf die Schweissaufnahmen der " far better "  Rahmenschmiede geschafft

Wenn es die Umstände zulassen und es es die Finanzen erlauben würde ich gerne mal den nächsten Owners-Club-Trip mitmachen, weniger wegen der Marke, aber diese Nordamerikanischen Trails und ein Haufen IF-Rider zusammen - gibt sicher ein Erlebnis an das man noch lange gerne zurückblickt.

Grüsse an alle Europäischen IF-Rider  und ich denke deren Zahl wird noch ein wenig wachsen!


----------



## tifreak (19. September 2008)

Noch vergessen:

Wo ist der Lavender -Typ!

Cooles Bike, aber hast du im ernst 130Kilo


TIFREAK


----------



## ZeFlo (19. September 2008)

tifreak schrieb:


> Noch vergessen:
> 
> Wo ist der Lavender -Typ!
> 
> ...



... ahhhh lavender, genauer gesagt team lavender von fat. 

if yo phaty 





Pic by ersatzspeiche @ Eurobike 2008 

if deluxe in yo eddy geo und look 'n feel.

ciao
flo


----------



## daddy yo yo (19. September 2008)

geiles bild:


----------



## caneloni (19. September 2008)

Das ist echt der Hammer! Bisher das tollste IF!
Könnt mich auch noch für so ein Schätzchen begeistern...


----------



## daddy yo yo (19. September 2008)

ich finde diese schriftzug auch echt klasse.


----------



## Blumenhummer (19. September 2008)

Das Radel kommt mir bekannt vor. Möglicherweise war es auf der Eurobike zu bewundern?

Der Schriftzug ist schön - die "normale" Variante gefällt mir jedoch besser.

Um ein schickes Exemplar handelt es sich allemal. Zu meinen persönlichen Topfavoriten gehört es aber nicht unbedingt.


----------



## aka (19. September 2008)

Ich finde der LRS passt ueberhaupt nicht, und so ein PM Bremsgeschwuer an so einer schoenen Gabel gehoert sich einfach nicht. V-Brakes haettens auch getan und waere viel schoener gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (19. September 2008)

Yep, das ist wahr.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (24. September 2008)

Also mir persönlich gefällt dieses IF überhaupt nicht!!! :kotz::kotz::kotz:*so jetzt issses raus*

Sonst gefallen mir IF's immer soooooo gut, aber das ....  

Jedem das seine.


----------



## caneloni (25. September 2008)

Hallo Leute,
sagt mal wie komm ich am besten an einen IF Rahmen? So wie ich das lesen konnte sind die Rahmen ja Massanfertigungen. Also direkt bei IF in USA bestellen? Wie klappt die Komunikation? Bezahlung per Kreditkarte? Lieferzeit? Was kommt an Steuern/Zoll drauf? Klappt alles problemlos?
Danke für die Tipps.
Gruß,
            Caneloni


----------



## Yeti123 (25. September 2008)

So es ist soweit. Bis auf die Kurbel, die leider erst im Novemeber kommt ist alles fertig. Fahr ich halt mit einer XT Kurbel bis November:-(


----------



## Yeti123 (25. September 2008)

caneloni schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> sagt mal wie komm ich am besten an einen IF Rahmen? So wie ich das lesen konnte sind die Rahmen ja Massanfertigungen. Also direkt bei IF in USA bestellen? Wie klappt die Komunikation? Bezahlung per Kreditkarte? Lieferzeit? Was kommt an Steuern/Zoll drauf? Klappt alles problemlos?
> Danke für die Tipps.
> Gruß,
> Caneloni



Hi,

wenn Du der Englischen Sprache her bist kannst Du direket bestellen oder gehst auf www.independent.de. 
Ich selbst habe über die USA bestellt. Es fallen 19% Mwst und 4,5% Zoll Gebühren an. Lieferzeit lag bei mir inkl. Versand bei 10 Wochen.
Gruß


----------



## Jesus Freak (25. September 2008)

Yeti123 schrieb:


> So es ist soweit. Bis auf die Kurbel, die leider erst im Novemeber kommt ist alles fertig. Fahr ich halt mit einer XT Kurbel bis November:-(



schick! Clean und zeitlos. Trotzdem nicht langweilig. Welche Kurbel kommt da noch? Wie schwer is das Radl?
Eins fehlt trotzdem noch: echte MTB Reifen, diese hier sehen bissel zuuu schmächtig aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yeti123 (26. September 2008)

Hi Jesus Freak,

als Kurbel wird eine Tune Six Pack verbaut. Als Innenlager ein Six Pack Ceramic. Rahmen wiegt 1720gramm ( ist eingendlich ein Edelstahlrahmen, hab Ihn trotzdem Lackieren lassen ).
Das ganze Rad wiegt zur Zeit mit der schweren Kurbel 9,53kg.
Gruß


----------



## Geisterfahrer (26. September 2008)

Wo Ihr gerade bei Zahlen seid: Welche Rahmengröße ist das denn eigentlich? Sieht absolut super aus!


----------



## Yeti123 (26. September 2008)

Rahmengröße ist 19". Rahmengeometrie habe ich selbst bestimmt und IF hat es aus geführt.


----------



## daddy yo yo (26. September 2008)

hübscher aufbau! welche gabel hast du da dran? vielleicht doch ne neue sid holen wie an don trailos de kerf?


----------



## Yeti123 (26. September 2008)

Hi,

ich fahr nur Fox Gabeln. Es ist ein F 100X von Fox.


----------



## Catsoft (26. September 2008)

@yeti123: Einfach schön!


----------



## Kelme (26. September 2008)

Yeti123 schrieb:


> ..oder gehst auf www.independent.de. ...


Besser hier versuchen: http://www.ifbikes.de/


----------



## panzer-oddo (26. September 2008)

@Yeti123
das sieht sehr gut aus!
Warum hast du den Rahmen lackieren lassen, noch dazu in einer Farbe die dem Eisen darunter nicht unähnlich ist? 
Da sollten trotzdem die Ausfallenden vom Steel Deluxe dran...

gruß ali


----------



## Yeti123 (26. September 2008)

Hi,

ich habe den Rahmen Lackieren lassen da die Farbe Platinium in der Sonne richtig schön klizert. Gefällt mir halt besser. Meine Titan Rahmen haben genug von dieser Metal Optik.
Irgendwann mus man auch mal was anderes haben;-)


----------



## zingel (26. September 2008)

what a nice thread!

da mach ich natürlich auch mit 

*
Ti Deluxe* ...hab ich seit vier Jahren










*Special *(Deluxe für Ladies) *"Testbike" von 1995*






















und hier noch ein *Vorläufer vom Beatstick*. Leider hat's die hintere Hügi-Nabe nach einem Sprung halbiert. Seitdem steht's nur rum.






















Grüess Stef


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elena.! (27. September 2008)

> Zum Fahrer sage ich jetzt lieber nichts...




Ich auch nicht, aber ich hätte eine Frage wie groß bist Du Panzer Oddo das Teil schaut mit Dir recht stimmig von der Größe her aus, oft sind ja bei so langen Fahrern die Proportionen der Stahlbikes naja, sagen wir etwas unvorteilhaft


----------



## sansibar (29. September 2008)

@ yeti123: leckerös


----------



## panzer-oddo (29. September 2008)

@Elena.!
193cm
gruß ali


----------



## Blumenhummer (29. September 2008)

@yeti123: Ausgesprochen schick! 

P.S. Den Platinum-Farbton mag ich übrigens ebenfalls sehr...


----------



## Yeti123 (10. Oktober 2008)

Hat den keiner mehr ein IF?


----------



## panzer-oddo (10. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
wenn man Rückschlüsse aus den Mitglieder-Namen ziehen kann, hat zumindest der User IF006TD517 auch eins...
gruß ali


----------



## Bingo79 (15. Dezember 2008)

Hallo an Alle,

könnte mir vielleicht jemand sagen mit welchen Extra-Kosten ich zusätzlich zum Rahmenpreis rechnen muss, wenn ich den Rahmen in den USA direkt bei IF bestelle?

Ist das Sterlingsilber-Emblem am Steuerrohr eigentlich immer dabei? Oder kostet das Extra?

Der Deutschland-Importeur ist leider überteuert (1.838 Euro für das Deluxe).

Gruss und vorab vielen Dank

Ingo


----------



## Yeti123 (15. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Bingo,

bei dem Dollarkurs wird Du nicht viel sparen. Es kommen bei Versand nach Germany 90,00Dollar Versand dazu und dann kommt der Zoll und die MwSt. Ein IF gibt es leider nie günstig. 
Gruß yeti123


----------



## Bingo79 (15. Dezember 2008)

Yeti123 schrieb:


> Hallo Bingo,
> 
> bei dem Dollarkurs wird Du nicht viel sparen. Es kommen bei Versand nach Germany 90,00Dollar Versand dazu und dann kommt der Zoll und die MwSt. Ein IF gibt es leider nie günstig.
> Gruß yeti123



Hallo yeti123:

Anbei meine Rechnung zum MTB Steel Deluxe:

1.695 $ - ca. 9% TAX = 1.543 $

1.543 $ + Versand 90 $ = 1.633 $

1.633 $ x 0,75 (Umrechnungskurs $ --> ) = 1.225 

1.225  + 19% MWST = 1.458 

Differenz zu 1.833  = 375 

Habe ich Kosten vergessen? Für Tips bin ich offen und dankbar. 

Wie/Wo habt Ihr eure Rahmen von IF gekauft?

Info/Frage: Der Deutschlandhändler steht nicht auf der Händler-Liste von IF. Ist IF Deutschland überhaupt offizieller Händler? Oder handelt es sich nur um einen "Privatmann"?

Gruss

Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bingo79 (15. Dezember 2008)

Yeti123 schrieb:


> Hallo Bingo,
> 
> bei dem Dollarkurs wird Du nicht viel sparen. Es kommen bei Versand nach Germany 90,00Dollar Versand dazu und dann kommt der Zoll und die MwSt. Ein IF gibt es leider nie günstig.
> Gruß yeti123



Sicher, dass der Zoll Geld verlangt? Das müsste doch nur die 19% MWST sein. Oder?

Falls nein, was verlangt der Zoll?


Gruss

Ingo


----------



## panzer-oddo (15. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Bingo,

Beim Deluxe kostet das Headbadge in Silber 100$ Aufpreis, das Headbadge in Gold 2000$. Man kann beide auch einzeln kaufen, dann gibts noch einen Schlüsselring dazu.

Ich habe meinen Rahmen über die Deutschlandvertretung eingekauft. im Moment hab ich ihn nicht, er ist seit Wochen unterwegs und bekommt irgendwo neuen Lack...

gruß ali


----------



## Yeti123 (15. Dezember 2008)

Bingo79 schrieb:


> Sicher, dass der Zoll Geld verlangt? Das müsste doch nur die 19% MWST sein. Oder?
> 
> Falls nein, was verlangt der Zoll?
> 
> ...



Zoll sind ca. 4,5% und dann kommen 19% Mwst drauf. Zoll ist immer fällig.
Gruß yeti123


----------



## Bingo79 (15. Dezember 2008)

Yeti123 schrieb:


> Zoll sind ca. 4,5% und dann kommen 19% Mwst drauf. Zoll ist immer fällig.
> Gruß yeti123



Ist dann ja immer noch gute 300  günstiger als über den Deutschlandvertrieb.  

Gruss und vieleb Dank für die Infos

Ingo


----------



## sansibar (16. Dezember 2008)

Habe meinen direkt aus USA, Preis inkl. Versand $ 2500, vor genau einem Jahr (Wechselkurs $ = 1,56 ), hat mich der Spass rund 1600  gekostet plus Zoll uns Steuer 385 . 
Rechne einfach für Zoll und Steuer 25 % Aufschlag !

roland


----------



## Catsoft (16. Dezember 2008)

sansibar schrieb:


> .
> Rechne einfach für Zoll und Steuer 25 % Aufschlag !
> 
> roland



So handhabe ich das auch. Das Währungsrisiko musst du auch beachten. Kurssicherungsgeschäfte sind als Privatperson eher unüblich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## panzer-oddo (16. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

Ich würde mal bei ifbikes.de nach den Preisen fragen. Bis der Rahmen bei dir zuhause ist werden sich preislich kaum große Unterschiede ergeben zwischen ifbikes.de und ifbikes.com...zumal man es in Boston vielleicht gerne sieht wenn die Deutschlandvertretung auch was zu tun hat..

gruß ali


----------



## Yeti123 (15. Januar 2009)

So jetzt ist es endlich fertig.
Tune Kurbel und das Tune Ceramic Lager sind endlich geliefert worden


----------



## elrond (15. Januar 2009)

Yeti123 schrieb:


> So jetzt ist es endlich fertig.
> Tune Kurbel und das Tune Ceramic Lager sind endlich geliefert worden



Bis auf die Flaschenhalter ein Traum von einem Bike!


----------



## Yeti123 (15. Januar 2009)

Bis auf die Flaschenhalter ein Traum von einem Bike![/QUOTE]

Suche noch Flaschenhalter die halten und optisch gut aussehen.
Die ersten haben leider nicht gehalten:-(


----------



## flix f (15. Januar 2009)

king Kage Titan oder die neulich vorgestellten  Titan - ich glaube von Token oderso


----------



## daddy yo yo (16. Januar 2009)

Yeti123 schrieb:


> Suche noch Flaschenhalter die halten und optisch gut aussehen.
> Die ersten haben leider nicht gehalten


die lösung deines problems:







zu bekommen hier.


----------



## Blumenhummer (7. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

darf ich kurz Eure Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen?

Meine Frau hätte gerne ein neues Fahrrad - was mich natürlich durchaus freut. Als Rahmenmaterial kommen Stahl und Titan in Frage. Da es wohl auf ein Set aus Rahmen und passender Starrgabel hinauslaufen soll, drängt sich eine Stahllösung geradezu auf. Beispielsweise ein stählernes Deluxe aus dem Hause Independent Fabrication wäre eine tolle Sache. 

Bei der Ausstattung werden vorrangig Standardkomponenten in Richtung XTR/X.0, Thomson, etc. zum Einsatz kommen. Als Bremse könnte ich mir eine Hope Mono X2 Pink sehr gut vorstellen. Die Blümchenscheiben haben meiner Frau (und mir) ganz ausgezeichnet gefallen, als wir diese vor einiger Zeit (das könnte anlässlich der Eurobike 2007 gewesen sein) erstmals gesehen haben.

Und damit kommen wir nun allmählich zum Kern meiner Bitte um Unterstützung: Das Pink der Bremsen sollte sich - ohne es zu übertreiben - ein wenig wiederholen. Ein pinkfarbener königlicher Steuersatz oder eine pinkfarbene musikalische Sattelklemmschelle etwa könnten in Frage kommen können. 

Bei Independent Fabrication gibt es ja aber auch die Möglichkeit, neben der Rahmenfarbe auch die Decals zu wählen. Als Grundfarbe kommen vorrangig schwarz und grau (meteorite silver) in Betracht. Dazu schweben mir Decals in pink/white vor. Leider ist es mir jedoch noch nicht gelungen, Fotos von Rädern in dieser Farbkombination aufzutreiben. Hat jemand von Euch zufällig jemand so etwas auf der Festplatte?

Vielen Dank und herzliche Grüße!


Volker


----------



## tifreak (7. Februar 2009)

Hallo Blumi

Bist Du die Owners-Site schon durch?

Dort hab ich auf die Schnelle mal zumindest einen Crown-Jewel in Meteorite-silver gefunden

http://www.ifrider.com/meteorite-silver-metallic-crown-jewel/



Gruss Tom


----------



## Blumenhummer (7. Februar 2009)

Hallo Tom,

vielen Dank für Dein Posting! 

Die IF Owner Site habe ich natürlich schon durchforstet. Schwarze Räder und auch solche im Farbton "meteorite silver" sind dort (wenn auch im letzteren Fall nicht wahnsinnig zahlreich) durchaus vertreten. Allerdings ist es mir nicht gelungen, auch nur ein einziges Foto eines Rahmens mit Decals in pink/white aufzutreiben. Ich hatte gehofft, dass so etwas vielleicht irgendwo auf der Festplatte eines Forumsmitglied schlummern könnte...

Herzliche Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende!


Volker


----------



## berlin-mtbler (7. Februar 2009)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Hallo Tom,
> 
> vielen Dank für Dein Posting!
> 
> ...



Also mMn gehen Decals in pink/white überhaupt nicht. An einen schwarzen Rahmen bitte pure weiß-schwarz-gelbe IF Decals - im klassischen Look also.  *btw: auch IFs kann man(n) ggf. verschandeln, oder?!  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (7. Februar 2009)

Hallo berlin-mtbler,

selbst ein IF lässt sich verschandeln, da gebe ich Dir vollkommen Recht... 

Allerdings bin ich mir offen gestanden ziemlich sicher, dass die schwarz/weißen und die weiß/schwarzen Decals im vorliegenden Fall keine akzeptable Lösung darstellen. Zum einen mag ich an den Kontrast zwischen den gelben Kronen mit den pinkfarbenen Bremsen nicht wirklich denken. Und zum anderen vertragen sich die schwarzen Partien der Decals vermutlich nicht besonders gut mit dem schwarzen Lack. 

Das Gleiche gilt natürlich auch für die Decals in pink/white. Diese könnten demnach allenfalls dann zum Einsatz kommen, wenn der Rahmen beispielsweise in meteorite silver lackiert wird. Ganz überzeugt bin ich aber zugegebenermaßen auch von dieser Kombination nicht. Daher ja auch meine Frage hier im Forum. Sollte es tatsächlich auf eine schwarze Lackierung hinauslaufen, wäre nach meinem Dafürhalten eine Verwendung der Decals in clear/white oder clear/silver keine schlechte Lösung...

Herzliche Grüße und einen schönen Abend!


Volker


----------



## berlin-mtbler (10. Februar 2009)

@Blumenthal
Ja, denke das wäre eine sehr gute bzw. die bessere Lösung: 
clear/white oder clear/silver-Decals auf schwarzem Rahmen. *also ohne gelb*

Schwarz ist ja z.Zt. eh wieder voll angesagt, nach dem übermäßigen Weiss-Trend der letzten Jahre. Also (mein Vorschlag) alles komplett schwarz: Rahmen + Teile + clear/silver-Decals + z.B. als klassich-edle Akzentze einen Brooks Titan-Sattel in Honigton und einen schwarzen One One Lenker mit Brooks Lenkerband in  Honigton. Das hätte mMn was ...  Und zudem kann man dann mit den silbernen Decals später ggf. auf siberne Parts umschwenken, wenn man will.

Nette Grüße & ein schönes Frühjahr!


----------



## zingel (21. März 2009)




----------



## Don Trailo (21. März 2009)

what a poser dude


----------



## zingel (21. März 2009)

jaja


----------



## 34x18 (22. März 2009)

it is great to see the love growing for IF in Germany and we want to support that.  As the official distributor for IF in Germany, Austria and Switzerland, we have met many avid IF owners in our first year over here and look forward to building more relationships in the future.  We also appreciate Yeti123 's enthusiasm for Indy Fab, but frown upon direct purchasing, something IF will not support.  We provide valuable services that go along with purchasing a custom bike like fittings, option selection, special requests all at fair pricing (based on current exchange rates).  In the case of warranties, crash/ damage repairs, we take care of all of the work so you save time and money.  On top of all that we organize and attend events, and offer specials like our new team kit to the German market.

We look forward to showing some great bikes at the 1st annual European Handmade Bicycle Exhibition and will have demos at special events.  There is a new group on this forum for IF owners where we will post dates and information for you to enjoy, you can also stop by our website for more information as well (www.ifbikes.de).  Drop us a line; info(at)ifbikes.de and we will gladly provide you with any information you are looking for to include the 2009 IF catalogue.

Thanks and enjoy the ride!

ifbikes.de


----------



## Blumenhummer (22. März 2009)

Hallo 34x18,

handelt es sich bei Dir um Ken?

Es wundert mich offen gestanden in erheblichem Maße, dass Du Dich hier darüber zu beschweren genötigt siehst, dass der eine oder andere Interessent direkt mit Eurer Zentrale in Somerville in Kontakt tritt. Zur Verdeutlichung erlaube ich mir nachfolgend zwei Punkte anzusprechen:

Zunächst erscheint mir die Frage nicht unangemessen, ob Du überhaupt Bestellungen für Mountainbikes aus 953er Stahl entgegen nimmst? Mir gegenüber hast Du dies schlussendlich - nachdem Du wochenlang faktisch nicht zu erreichen warst - abgelehnt. Warum soll yeti123 einen solchen Rahmen nicht aus den USA zu beziehen versuchen? 

Desweiteren verwundert es mich durchaus, dass die "no travel fork" aus dem Hause Independent Fabrication in den USA USD 295,- kostet, während Du EUR 525,- verlangst. Damit vertreibt man potentielle Käufer doch regelrecht. 

In Anbetracht derartiger Geschichten kann man meines Erachtens als Hersteller regelrecht froh sein, wenn wenn einem die Kunden - auf welchem Weg auch immer - die Treue halten.

Herzliche Grüße!


Volker



P.S. Die Preisangabe für die "no travel fork" wurde mir hier im Forum übermittelt. Sollte diese nicht korrekt sein, so bitte ich um Richtigstellung.


----------



## 34x18 (22. März 2009)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Hallo 34x18,
> 
> handelt es sich bei Dir um Ken?
> 
> ...




Volker,

I have to say I do not remember speaking to you, so I cannot answer directly to the service you received.  I always answer emails and phone calls from customers promptly.  

As for the fork, a steel fork from IF retail USD costs $450. 450/1.3 (exchangerate) x .047 (zoll) x .19 (Mws) and shipping = 537EUR! The information you received was not correct.  

We are here to service you the customer, please contact us and we will take care of your needs.

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## Blumenhummer (22. März 2009)

Hallo Ken,

mir ist bekannt, dass Du Dich nicht an mich erinnern kannst. Das hast Du ja letzte Woche auch meinem Händler gesagt, als dieser sich bei Dir nach einem Rahmenset für meine Frau erkundigt hat. 

Wir haben uns im vergangenen Jahr auf der Eurobike persönlich kennen gelernt. Joe und meine Frau waren ebenfalls mit von der Partie. Vorher und nachher standen wir telefonisch in Kontakt. Einige wenige E-Mails haben wir ebenfalls ausgetauscht. Eigentlich spielt das alles ja auch gar keine Rolle. 

Herzliche Grüße!


Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greg House (22. März 2009)

Lieber Ken,

meine bestellung ist leider nie bearbeitet worten. Obwohl ich 3mal bei dir Angerufen habe. Das scheint ja nicht nur bei mir so zu sein. Yeti123 besitz wirklich ein SSM ( hab es selbst in der Handgehabt ). Hat er in den USA gekauft. Ist öfters dort. Job bedingt. 
Und dies hier ist kein SSX oder?




Manchmal gehört zu einen Großhandel auch etwas mehr Service. Ist halt meine Meinung.
Gruß Greg


----------



## 34x18 (22. März 2009)

OK, now I remember you, you were curious if we really would put albums in the catalogues, right?  FYI - next year is our 15th anniversery so we are saving it for that.  You are going through Extratour or?  Michael just purchased a fork from us and I can tell you we do not make 100EUR on a fork, try less than half of that. I am new to the forum and have been reading through the threads and noticed you were thinking pink for your wifes bike.  Send me an email and I will shoot you pics of my wifes bike plus a new one we just built for a girl in Frankfurt, it is Porto pink with star fade, sweet!  

We are here to support the brand and give a service, if that is what you are looking for than you found the right distributor.  If you are looking for the cheapest bike you can get, then we probably are not the right one.

Thanks,

ken


----------



## 34x18 (22. März 2009)

Greg House schrieb:


> Lieber Ken,
> 
> meine bestellung ist leider nie bearbeitet worten. Obwohl ich 3mal bei dir Angrufen habe. Das scheint ja nicht nur bei mir so zu sein. Yeti123 besitz wirklich ein SSM ( hab es selbst in der Handgehabt ). Hat er in den USA gekauft. Ist öfters dort. Job bedingt.
> Und dies hier ist kein SSX oder?
> ...




Hallo Greg,

when did you contact us?  You said you had called, did I call back?  I have traveled to people just to do their fitting for them, so I am curious to know why you fell through the cracks...

That photo is of the only 953 to go outside of IF to a dealer in Ohio, that is a 650b SSM, which if I am correct is back in house.  Like I mentioned with this project, there are things a 'consumer' does not know.  You can't just call up IF and order an 953.


----------



## Greg House (22. März 2009)

Ken! Als Großhändler sollte man ab und an schweigen. Das ist ja nur noch peinlich. Denn Kontakt hatten wir im November letztes Jahr. Vergiss s einfach. Hier gehören Bilder rein und sonst nichts. Und nicht Irgendein Großhändler der von seinen Service prädigt und keinen hat. Jetzt halt endlich mal die Bälle flach. Es kommt nicht gut rüber als Großhändler hier auf dicke Hose zu machen. Sei in Zukunft für deine Kunden da und es ist alles in Ordnung.OK.
Gruß Greg


----------



## Blumenhummer (22. März 2009)

34x18 schrieb:


> you were curious if we really would put albums in the catalogues, right?



No, that wasn't me.



34x18 schrieb:


> You are going through Extratour or?



That's right.



34x18 schrieb:


> I ... noticed you were thinking pink for your wifes bike.



We were thinking about pink decals for a while...



34x18 schrieb:


> If you are looking for the cheapest bike you can get, then we probably are not the right one.



I'm always looking for the cheapest things. If you would remember me you could know this.


----------



## zingel (22. März 2009)

nach drei Stunden Fahrt in einer mittelalterlichen Burg ...das Wetter war 100%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (22. März 2009)

Die Gabel fetzt! Schöne Farbe und cooler Aufkleber!


----------



## 34x18 (22. März 2009)

not a mtb, but still sweet:












limited edition Wiesmann (the custom auto manufacture) line of IF's, only 30 will be made and this is #1


----------



## Tyler1977 (22. März 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Die Gabel fetzt! Schöne Farbe und cooler Aufkleber!



Jepp 

Die grünen Griffe passen aber immer noch nicht und die Carbon Spacer müssen bei dem Bike mal gaaaaanz schnell silbernen von CK weichen...


----------



## aggressor2 (22. März 2009)

Dieses ständige Ton-in-Ton-Design ist doch langweilig!
Bei manchen Rahmen sieht das zwar nich so gut aus, aber bei diesem IF schon. Ich glaub ich wiederhol mich, aber ein oranger Farbtupfer würde sich noch gut machen 
Und natürlich ein Flite zur Vollendung 

Edith: Die Carbonspacer passen zwar zum Sattel, aber normale silberne würden, glaub ich, auch reichen


----------



## Tyler1977 (22. März 2009)

Schockschwerenot...
Die Tune Eierfeile fÃ¤llt mir ja jetzt erst auf 

@ Ken: 
I can can follow your pricing example, but the pricing on the German market still seems to be quite steep.
The UK importer Mosquito bikes for example offers the rigid IF forks for Â£280-Â£325 / 300-350â¬ (according to oanda) and the Ti Deluxe frame for a staggering Â£2.450 / 2.610â¬. 
For the TiDeluxe that's a price difference of almost 800â¬ to the pricing information you gave me at the end of last year.
IF has a lot of fans and builds truly beautiful frames, but even including your supportive fitting help the prices should be a bit more market oriented and competitive.
For an independent manufacturer IF has grown steadily over the past few years, but if self importing a custom frame from an even smaller venture like Kent Eriksen is - including shipping and customs - cheaper than ordering at a German distributor domestically, you should try and talk to IF about the pricing. I think a slight markdown could improve IFs fanbase in Germany significantly.


----------



## Don Trailo (23. März 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Schockschwerenot...
> Die Tune Eierfeile fällt mir ja jetzt erst auf
> 
> @ Ken:
> ...


----------



## ZeFlo (4. April 2009)

... sorry freunde, aber so gehts nicht. das ist ein forum und keine preisfindungs und werbeveranstaltung für if. 
wer fragen und anmerkungen zu den modellen und den (auch meiner meinung nach etwas zu hohen) preisen von ken hat, kann das gerne mit ihm direkt ausserhalb dieses forums tun. das teilweise völlig überzogene "ken bashing" ist, mit verlaub nur peinlich. 
jeder händler/importeur ist in seiner preisfindung autonom und in weiten teilen abhängig von den lokalen marktgegebenheiten (steuern/mieten/abgaben/ etc.).  der vergleich mit anderen märkten (die aufgrund von wechselkursen z. zt. billiger sind) ist unfug, da dort andere marktbedingungen (garantie etc.)  herrschen. viel spass zum bleistifft bei der reklamationsabwicklung mit den briten ...

if fahren, aber nur bulls zahlen wollen, nee oder?

2ct
flo

... ich habe ken aufgefordert seine werbeveranstaltungen zu beenden.


----------



## Don Trailo (4. April 2009)

* grazie capo*


----------



## Tyler1977 (4. April 2009)

Ich find das jetzt eher überzogen...


----------



## Don Trailo (4. April 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Ich find das jetzt eher überzogen...



heikle sache eben, wenn ken alles preise hier veröffentlicht etc....
 mir ist es wurscht If kommt für mich eh nice in frage ausser aus zweiter hand.... da ging kürzlich auf ebay.com ein neuweriges *ti* für 1450 dollaros über den tisch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (4. April 2009)

Das mit der Werbung ist ohne eigenes Unterforum nicht OK, aber ich bezog mich da eher auf die etwas übertriebenen Mod Kommentare, die mal arg am Thema vorbei waren.
1. In heutigen Zeiten müssen sich Händler nunmal internationaler Konkurrenz stellen, gerade bei kleineren und leicht versendbaren Gütern. 
Wenn ich den Importpreis von deinem Racer X mit dem in Deutschland aufgerufenen Preis vergleiche kriegt man schon Kreise vor den Augen. 
2. Wenn sich Ken hier zu Wort meldet, um zu trommeln stellt er sich damit automatisch auch der Kritik. Ist bei Problemen mit anderen Herstellern in den entsprechenden Unterforen ja auch so.
Sollte Ken weiterhin hier aktiv sein wollen fände ich ein Unterforum übrigens klasse 
3. Der IF/Bulls Vergleich ist mal absoluter (tusch, Wortspiel  ) Bulls...hit. Es geht hier nicht um Dumpingpreise oder Vergleiche zu einem Asia Hersteller o.ä., sondern um im Vergleich angemessene Preise, die auch halbwegs gerechtfertigt sind.
Zu verschenken hat hier keiner etwas und im Vergleich zu anderen, noch kleineren Firmen stand vor der Preisanpassung IF nunmal deutlicher schlechter dar.
Das mit der Garantie ist auch nicht wasserdicht. Unkulante Händler gibt es hierzulande auch zu hauf, wenn man der englischen Sprache mächtig ist sollte eine entsprechende Abwicklung kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## Don Trailo (4. April 2009)

stimmt auch wieder....!


----------



## Micher (20. März 2010)

endlich auch im erlauchten kreis


----------



## 34x18 (20. März 2010)

Micher schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 183899
> 
> endlich auch im erlauchten kreis



that is a nice build, can't wait to hear you like the ride


----------



## nexx (20. März 2010)

Micher: Was ist das für eine Kurbel?


----------



## Micher (20. März 2010)

nexx schrieb:


> Micher: Was ist das für eine Kurbel?



ne race face deus


----------



## Micher (20. März 2010)

34x18 schrieb:


> that is a nice build, can't wait to hear you like the ride



i wish i could give you a quick review but i can't since i haven't ridden it yet. first the snow then some sickness which took my breath. just as soon as i know i'll let you know. by the way its such a beauty! hope it rides as its looks


----------



## panzer-oddo (30. April 2010)

Hallo Micher,

da müssen wir wohl fast aufpassen, dass wir die Teile nicht verwechseln...

Ja, das Bild ist auch im "eisen-" und im "weiß"-thread...






gruß ali


----------



## Micher (30. April 2010)

panzer-oddo schrieb:


> Hallo Micher,
> 
> da müssen wir wohl fast aufpassen, dass wir die Teile nicht verwechseln...
> 
> ...



haha.  ich glaube, spätestens beim versuch, auf deins raufzuklettern, würde ich merken, dass was nicht stimmt. scheint nen bisschen grösser zu sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## panzer-oddo (2. Juli 2010)

Hallo, ich schon wieder..

Sicher hat einer von euch schon längst eine Lösung gefunden, wie man ein Hinterrad mit Bremsscheibe vernünftig an einem deluxe-Rahmen aus-und einbauen kann wenn an Diesem ein Sram-Schaltwerk verbaut ist. 

Bei mir ist es da ziemlich eng und es ziemlich schwierig, die Bremsscheibe nicht am Rahmen schrammen zu lassen.






Ohne Kette funktioniert der Aus- und Einbau einigermassen, jedoch sieht das komisch aus, wenn man bei einer Panne auf einer Tor erstmal die Kette abmontiert  

Falls die Scheibe doch den Rahmen berührt, ist das Lackkleid gleich extremst beleidigt, bei mir besonders (aber das ist eine andere Geschichte...)

gruß ali


----------



## elrond (2. Juli 2010)

panzer-oddo schrieb:


> Hallo, ich schon wieder..
> 
> Sicher hat einer von euch schon längst eine Lösung gefunden, wie man ein Hinterrad mit Bremsscheibe vernünftig an einem deluxe-Rahmen aus-und einbauen kann wenn an Diesem ein Sram-Schaltwerk verbaut ist.
> 
> ...



Uffkleber auf die Kettenstrebe und damit leben - scheint mir eine Fehlkonstruktion allein um anders sein zu wollen.


----------



## ChrizZZz (3. Juli 2010)

Ist das eine 180er?! 

Vielleicht ist der Rahmen einfach nur für eine 160ger ausgelegt?!


----------



## panzer-oddo (3. Juli 2010)

Aufkleber ok, ich hoffe dennoch, dass hier jemand (z.B. 34x18) den ultimativen Trick verrät  

@ChrizZZz 
Das ist eine 160er Scheibe.


----------



## ChrizZZz (3. Juli 2010)

mmh ok.. verdammt schmal gebaut.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (3. Juli 2010)

Gibt ja auch 140er Discs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frey (8. Juli 2010)

Und noch ein Deluxe in weiß!


----------



## 34x18 (8. Juli 2010)

panzer-oddo schrieb:


> Aufkleber ok, ich hoffe dennoch, dass hier jemand (z.B. 34x18) den ultimativen Trick verrät
> 
> @ChrizZZz
> Das ist eine 160er Scheibe.



es ist eng da hinten, ich habe auch meine Deluxe zuerst verkratz... jetz, mache ich eine klar schutzaufkleber an jeden stahl Deluxe IF das wir verkaufen weil es ist schon aergerlich...

aber, ich komme zurueck mit eine bessere loesung gleich...


----------



## Jesus Freak (8. Juli 2010)

Frey schrieb:


> Und noch ein Deluxe in weiß!



Hey Frieder, 

saugeile Bude! thumbs up, Grüße aus Bayreuth!


----------



## Brodie_Expresso (13. August 2010)

hallo leute,

ich suche ein if in 19" ti oder steel, alternativ ein serotta ati in 19 "

bike sollte schon für scheibenbremse ausgelegt sein.

würde mich über angebote (bitte mit bildern) freuen.

vielen dank und grüße
brodie_expresso


----------



## 34x18 (13. August 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4887507461/in/set-72157624715845612/


----------



## zingel (13. August 2010)

die letzten Fotos bevor ich's endgültig verkaufe.





















http://www.velomarkt.ch/veloboerse.php?catid=6&subcatid=25&adid=116665


----------



## [email protected] (14. August 2010)

Muss echt wehtun sowas zu verkaufen. Außergewöhnlich schön.


----------



## singlestoph (14. August 2010)

zumglück hab ich mir ebenerstvorkurzem einsgekauft da muss ich das nich
obwohl die laufräder sind zu klein in jeder hinsicht


----------



## thxelf38 (14. August 2010)

Sag mal Zingel, wie gross bist Du nochmals? 
Sehr schönes Rad...


----------



## zingel (14. August 2010)

178cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnebelke (2. September 2010)

hallo,

das ist ja mal ein schöner thread. bei zingels ti bin ich innerlich ein bißchen auf die knie gesunken. das decalblau kommt extrem gut! 
hier ein paar bilder von meinem 98er deluxe 19". 


















:schnebelke


----------



## singlestoph (2. September 2010)

ich hab nur n renner von if


----------



## Catsoft (2. September 2010)

Und ich nicht mal das  Aber wirklich schöne Räder!


----------



## panzer-oddo (18. November 2010)

Es nähert sich die Bastelzeit, da muss hier doch was kommen....?


----------



## panzer-oddo (21. April 2011)

Jetzt hat der neue Lack schon wieder Macken, aber zum rumstellen fährts einfach viiiiiel zu gut 












Fahrt ihr auch?


----------



## zingel (12. Oktober 2011)

keine neuen IF's in Town?


----------

